
Ask HN: Do Companies Hire `Inventors`? - zer0sand0nes
I&#x27;m currently a software engineer. I am not fulfilled by it. It does afford my family and I a very comfortable living, however, in the satisfaction sense I got zero.<p>I used to work with software patents in the past, as a Researcher digging evidence for patent lawyers. I know how they work and I can do searches quickly (searches to figure out if such a thing has been done). Also, ever since I&#x27;ve been a child. I always think of ideas, in any way shape or form. Most of the time I hate reading and learning how it is supposed to be learnt, and I try to learn it by myself by playing with it. This sometimes (however slightly) leads to unusual and unique approaches and solutions.<p>My current company pays $1k for each patent filing. So far I got 1 (I&#x27;m working on another one currently, I also have one published Software Paper from my masters thesis). I gotta say, it feels pretty good to get an Invention on your name. I&#x27;m not gonna get any royalties cause company claims everything, but regardless, I feel worthy. A feeling which I never experience when my code is deployed and it is doing what it is supposed to do.<p>Is someone out there hiring Inventors a.k.a Serial Patent Filers for the sake of increasing Intellectual Property or for researching new market entry points or expansions?<p>At this stage in my career I have realized that I do not get any satisfaction from my work as a Software Engineer and I do not enjoy the usualness of the day-to-day life.<p>I would like something that I could do wildly; something that would be super chaotic but with possible success, and where I could work from anywhere, and get ideas about the most random possible things, and put them in paper to make them official ``Inventions``.<p>If you know of any such companies or roles - I would greatly appreciate you sharing them with me. May the good of the world find you!<p>Cheers!
======
bifrost
Some do, right now Google/Facebook/MSFT/etc are compiling "Brain Trusts" but
the trick is you have to have a track record. If you spend the next 5 years
getting published and collect a few more patents you might have a shot though.

Whats your area of expertise?

~~~
zer0sand0nes
Do you know what those job titles are (can be) ?

\- I'm shooting for a Patent Filing per month...from now on. Our IP team is
gonna start hating me. Cause let's face it, not all of them are gonna be heavy
hitters. But, I literally have discussions about ideas with people EVERY DAY,
MULTIPLE TIMES A DAY.

\- Anyways, area of expertise? Hmmm..I've been on a lot of different ends of
the spectrum in my career. I started in IT during college. Then did Software
Research Internships every summer, in 3 different projects. Then graduate
school - High Performance Computing & Compiler Optimizations. Then worked in
Patent Consulting. Then worked in Cloud Software. Now I work I'm in Fintech.

\- I've touched a lot of areas and am a pretty good researcher in terms of
finding what is already out there & challenging the state of the art. So I
don't really have a specialty.

